# BE Quiet! L8 CM 730Watt Lüfter mach Geräusche nach langer Nutzung am Stück



## kevin123 (28. April 2014)

*BE Quiet! L8 CM 730Watt Lüfter mach Geräusche nach langer Nutzung am Stück*

Hallo BE Quiet Support oder PCGH User!

Hab das Netzteil seit 8 Monaten und seit heute macht wahrscheinlich der Lüfter komische Geräusche (auf ebener Fläche).
Wenn ich den ganzen PC ein bischen kippe dann hört es auf, und nach einer halben Stunde ist in der Position auch das Geräusch wieder da.


Was kann man ich machen?

Rechnung finde ich sicher nicht mehr!!!!


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (28. April 2014)

*AW: BE Quiet! L8 CM 730Watt Lüfter mach Geräusche nach langer Nutzung am Stück*

Hi,

Kann es sich um ein Kabel oder so handeln der in den rotierenden Lüfter gerät? Wie hört sich das Geräusch genau an? Wenn du sicher bist, dass es etwas am NT ist und du es nicht lösen kannst, dann müsstest du das Netzteil bitte reklamieren. Dies wird am schnellsten über den Shop gehen oder über uns. Eine Rechnung sollte man leider immer aufbewahren. Du kannst dich gerne an unseren Support per Telefon wenden (kostenlos für dich). Dann kannst du die Sache erklären und man wird dir sofort weiterhelfen können.

Chris


----------



## kevin123 (28. April 2014)

*AW: BE Quiet! L8 CM 730Watt Lüfter mach Geräusche nach langer Nutzung am Stück*

Danke für die Antwort!
Nein ein Kabel kann es nicht sein, da es nach unten ausgerichtet ist.
Ich werde mal ein Video machen das man es hören kann. Es ist nur das Geräusch entsteht nicht immer und nicht durchgehend, daher muss ich es erwischen und zu flmen.
Ja es das NT.
Könnte ich eigentlich auch den Lüfter tauschen vom Netzteil?
Hab die Rechnung sicher noch, aber ich oder meine Freundin hat es verräumt.


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (29. April 2014)

*AW: BE Quiet! L8 CM 730Watt Lüfter mach Geräusche nach langer Nutzung am Stück*



kevin123 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort!
> Nein ein Kabel kann es nicht sein, da es nach unten ausgerichtet ist.
> Ich werde mal ein Video machen das man es hören kann. Es ist nur das Geräusch entsteht nicht immer und nicht durchgehend, daher muss ich es erwischen und zu flmen.
> Ja es das NT.
> ...


Hi,

jede Öffnung des Netzteils führt automatisch zum erlöschen der Garantie. Das sollte klar sein. Das beste ist, einfach unseren Service anzurufen und die Sachlage zu erklären. Dann werden wir schon eine Lösung für dich finden. 

Chris


----------



## kevin123 (29. April 2014)

*AW: BE Quiet! L8 CM 730Watt Lüfter mach Geräusche nach langer Nutzung am Stück*



Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> jede Öffnung des Netzteils führt automatisch zum erlöschen der Garantie. Das sollte klar sein. Das beste ist, einfach unseren Service anzurufen und die Sachlage zu erklären. Dann werden wir schon eine Lösung für dich finden.
> 
> Chris



Aso,ja habs vergessen.

Hab den Support schon angeschrieben,und die Antwort von denen ist ich soll Das Gerät hin schicken auf meine Kosten und es soll zirka 14 Tage dauern bis sie es angeschaut haben.

Aber ich kann nicht 14 Tage ohne Netzteil, weil ich auf meinen Rechner angewissen bin von der Arbeit.


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (29. April 2014)

*AW: BE Quiet! L8 CM 730Watt Lüfter mach Geräusche nach langer Nutzung am Stück*

Hi,

das tut mir Leid! Aber es scheint der einzige Weg zu sein, heraus zu finden was mit dem Gerät nicht stimmt.

Chris


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2014)

*AW: BE Quiet! L8 CM 730Watt Lüfter mach Geräusche nach langer Nutzung am Stück*

Kauf dir ein neues Netzteil. 
Und zwar eins das passend zur Hardware ist denn 730 Watt brauchst du sicher nicht.
Dann schickst du das CM730 zurück und lässt dir ein neues zuschicken.
Das verkaufst du dann weiter.
Du machst zwar ein paar Euro Verlust bei der Sache aber dafür hast du dann den Unfall den BeQuiet Netzteil nennt nicht mehr an der Backe.


----------



## kevin123 (30. April 2014)

*AW: BE Quiet! L8 CM 730Watt Lüfter mach Geräusche nach langer Nutzung am Stück*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein neues Netzteil.
> Und zwar eins das passend zur Hardware ist denn 730 Watt brauchst du sicher nicht.
> Dann schickst du das CM730 zurück und lässt dir ein neues zuschicken.
> Das verkaufst du dann weiter.
> Du machst zwar ein paar Euro Verlust bei der Sache aber dafür hast du dann den Unfall den BeQuiet Netzteil nennt nicht mehr an der Backe.


 
Das Netzteil hab ich geschenkt bekommen.

Wie meinst des ich soll es zurück schicken hab es schon 8Monate lang.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (30. April 2014)

*AW: BE Quiet! L8 CM 730Watt Lüfter mach Geräusche nach langer Nutzung am Stück*

Kauf Dir ein neues NT (ggf. auch eines das deinem System angepasster ist).
Schicke dein jetziges zu Be Quiet im Zuge deiner Garantiebeanspruchung.
Wird es Dir repariert zurückgesendet verkaufst Du eines deiner NT (vorzugsweise das NT, welches nicht zu deinem System passt).


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2014)

*AW: BE Quiet! L8 CM 730Watt Lüfter mach Geräusche nach langer Nutzung am Stück*



kevin123 schrieb:


> Das Netzteil hab ich geschenkt bekommen.



Aber Garantie hast du doch oder?



kevin123 schrieb:


> Wie meinst des ich soll es zurück schicken hab es schon 8Monate lang.



Umtauschen wegen Defekt.
Dann kriegst du das Ersatz Gerät und das verkaufst du.
Inzwischen hast du dir ein neues Netzteil gekauft das passende Leistungswerte zu deiner Hardware hat.


----------



## kevin123 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: BE Quiet! L8 CM 730Watt Lüfter mach Geräusche nach langer Nutzung am Stück*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber Garantie hast du doch oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und wieviel watt würdest du empfehlen


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: BE Quiet! L8 CM 730Watt Lüfter mach Geräusche nach langer Nutzung am Stück*

Was für Hardware hast du denn?


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: BE Quiet! L8 CM 730Watt Lüfter mach Geräusche nach langer Nutzung am Stück*

Angaben aus seinem Profil:



> Mein PC
> Prozessor Intel i7 3770
> Mainboard ASUS Z77-A
> Arbeitsspeicher 16 GB Samsung
> ...


----------



## kevin123 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: BE Quiet! L8 CM 730Watt Lüfter mach Geräusche nach langer Nutzung am Stück*



Baerliner schrieb:


> Angaben aus seinem Profil:


danke fürs posten, dazu kommen 2HDDs und eine SSD


----------



## JPW (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: BE Quiet! L8 CM 730Watt Lüfter mach Geräusche nach langer Nutzung am Stück*

Für das System reicht sogar ein L8 400W. Habe meins Bis vor kurzem mit einem betrieben und meine GPU ist ja ähnlich. 

Wenn du mehr Effizienz willst oder mehr ausgeben kannst, dann solltest du zum E9 450W oder 480W CM greifen. (Je nachdem ob du CM brauchst.) 
Die größeren L8 sind nicht so gut und das 400W E9 ist glaube ich auch nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## kevin123 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: BE Quiet! L8 CM 730Watt Lüfter mach Geräusche nach langer Nutzung am Stück*

OK, danke für die Empfehlung. Was ist eigentlich schlimm wenn man ein zu großes NT hat


----------



## JPW (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: BE Quiet! L8 CM 730Watt Lüfter mach Geräusche nach langer Nutzung am Stück*

Es ist nicht effizient wenn es kaum ausgelastet wird und zu teuer. 
Die größeren L8 haben mehrere Nachteile da guckst du am besten mal in den Teil des Forums in dem Stefan Payne und Co unterwegs sind, die können dir das ganz genau erklären. 
Über 500w braucht man eigentlich nur für mehrere Grafikkarten und dafür ist das L8 ungeeignet. 

Das E9 400 hat nur 3 Rails, deshalb sollte man da zum 450 oder halt 480 greifen (mit CM). 
Das reicht für jedes System mit nur einer Grafikkarte aus, brauchst dir also auch keine Sorgen machen, falls du mal die GPU upgraden willst.


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: BE Quiet! L8 CM 730Watt Lüfter mach Geräusche nach langer Nutzung am Stück*



kevin123 schrieb:


> danke fürs posten, dazu kommen 2HDDs und eine SSD


 
Du kannst das Antec True Power Classic nehmen.
Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C, 450W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07700-2/0761345-07701-9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das Straight E9 mit 450 Watt ist auch noch brauchbar aber im Vergleich zum Antec technisch altbacken.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (3. Mai 2014)

Dafür halt sehr laut , weniger Anschlüsse , kein vor ab austausch etc . Würde lieber zum E9 greifen


----------



## kevin123 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: BE Quiet! L8 CM 730Watt Lüfter mach Geräusche nach langer Nutzung am Stück*

Hab mich eh schon entschieden für das E9 450W


----------



## kevin123 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: BE Quiet! L8 CM 730Watt Lüfter mach Geräusche nach langer Nutzung am Stück*

Danke für Empfehlungen


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: BE Quiet! L8 CM 730Watt Lüfter mach Geräusche nach langer Nutzung am Stück*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Dafür halt sehr laut , weniger Anschlüsse , kein vor ab austausch etc . Würde lieber zum E9 greifen


 
Ab 80% hörbar. Darunter aber kein Problem.


----------

